# I miss my online friend



## lonelybones

Hi everyone, sorry for the length. I have many friends irl, but I care about this online friendship so so so much. I met this girl about two years ago on the internet. (She had other online friends, but that's not the point.) From the first time we talked I kind of knew we would end up to be good friends. I was wrong. At the beginning everything was going fine: we talked almost every day about everything, we both started the conversations, she used to tell me she loved me and missed me (if we didn't talk for more than 2 days) etc. I felt LOVED. We were really good friends. We suddenly exchanged phone numbers, and started talking there. Everything was fine too. Then, about 6-7 months ago, I don't know what happened but she stopped writing me, she would never look for me, I was the only one. The only one putting effort into the conversations and into the friendship itself. I suddenly asked her if I was annoying/bothering her, since I was always the one contacting her, but she said no, that I shouldn't worry about this! The thing has gone on, till two months ago, when she told me she couldn't talk cause she had finished her message promotion. I said ok, we would have talked after she got that back. She suddenly got that back but she did nothing. I waited, but nothing happened. After a month (I missed her A LOT, I was feeling so bad) I contacted her, and she was perfectly fine, obviously not missing me, but she put so much effort into the conversation (weird??). We started talking again for a week. Then, again, she said she finished her promotion. I said okay again. I know she got that back, but she didn't tell. I suddenly tried to contact her but she didn't reply. 

It's been 3 weeks now, I'm surrounded by people, yet I feel so lonely, I miss her.

Reading this she seems really rude but she isn't! She's so nice, probably the nicest person ever, that's the point. She said I'm not bothering her a looot of times, so why is she behaving like that??
Should I try to contact her... AGAIN? I don't know. :afr


----------



## lonelybones

im a ninetales said:


> that sounds really sad
> 
> what if you tell her you miss her a lot? share all your feelings, put them out there, and then maybe that will impel her to respond


I would love to. But to do this I'd have to contact her, and I'm now afraid I'll be annoying starting the conversation another time. What if she doesn't reply again?


----------



## cmed

I hate to say this but she is trying to push you away and (for whatever reason) no longer wants you in her life. The sooner you accept that and let it go the better off you'll be. 

Sorry to see this has been so stressful. Try not to take online friendships seriously in the future.


----------



## onemoregirl

The same thing seems to be happening to me with an online friend. It's really hard, but I've been pulling back, trying not to act too desperate. I think about her constantly, though, and remember how close we used to be, where she would seek me out and be excited to talk to me. Now, I do most of the communication, it's become more one-sided. As painful as it is, I've been slowly withdrawing from the friendship. She hasn't gone out of her way to seek me out, either, which makes me sad. But you can't force it.


----------



## KidBatman

I think that internet friendships hurt so much more when they're broken off. I've definitely been in your shoes before, and I know how ****y it feels. But I think all the other posters are right, it really seems like she's trying to break it off with you.









There's plenty of fish in the sea, and even though I know you want _that_ fish, it might be a good idea to try and make other friends around the internet.


----------



## lonelybones

Seems stupid, but I think she's not pushing me away. I've known her for 2 years, I know almost everything about her. The last time we talked, she was very into the conversation, plus she told me I was absolutely NOT bothering her. ??? That's why I feel so angry.



onemoregirl said:


> The same thing seems to be happening to me with an online friend. It's really hard, but I've been pulling back, trying not to act too desperate. I think about her constantly, though, and remember how close we used to be, where she would seek me out and be excited to talk to me. Now, I do most of the communication, it's become more one-sided. As painful as it is, I've been slowly withdrawing from the friendship. She hasn't gone out of her way to seek me out, either, which makes me sad. But you can't force it.


Same exact thing. I've kind of been withdrawing from it too, but I still think about her 70% of the time. I still care so much..



KidBatman said:


> There's plenty of fish in the sea, and even though I know you want _that_ fish, it might be a good idea to try and make other friends around the internet.


I know but.. No, I think I won't look for other online friends. I'm done with this crap. :blank


----------

